
The New 10-Year Vesting Schedule - hodgesmr
https://zachholman.com/posts/the-new-10-year-vesting-schedule
======
mijustin
These days, I haven't seen a good reason to take stock options at all.

Startups rarely succeed. Stock options are an excuse to pay you less. Startups
rarely IPO. You only really make money in an IPO.

~~~
st3v3r
Indie cred? I mean, you're not cool on HN unless you're making undermarket at
a startup for a number of years.

~~~
Kalium
Being cool is nice, making rent is nicer.

~~~
st3v3r
Sorry, that post was dripping with sarcasm

------
draw_down
Get paid what you're worth and damn the funny money.

I agree with the sentiment though, this attitude from CEOs and billionaire VCs
is disgusting.

------
jonny_eh
I think it's starting to become companies' best interest to smarten up and
offer a 10-year vesting schedule.

Employees are wisening up to the unfair and unfavourable conditions
surrounding employee equity, thanks to blog posts like this. Companies offer
equity to entice new employees, but if new employees see a 90-day exercise
window as unfair, they'll start to ignore it. So either offer equity with a
10-year window, or don't bother offering equity, offer a better salary.

~~~
geoelectric
Did you read the article? The core thesis is that your vesting schedule on
paper doesn't matter because the company will take 10+ years to go public
anyway. That's what they mean by a 10 year vesting schedule.

The only discussion of an expanded exercise window is in mitigating the issue,
as you could presumably leave after 4 years and then wait out the other 6+
elsewhere prior to exercising.

